# MK2 G60 Brake Conversion?



## BlkMk2Jetta (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey guys, just looking for a detailed list of everything I need here for the conversion on my 91' GL.

What I have so far:

Corrado G60 knuckles
New barrings
G60 rotors
Rebuilt G60 calipers and carriers
G60 brake pads

What am I missing here? Do I need a different brake booster and master cylinder? Do I need different brake lines?
Do you recommend a different brake fluid? Could/should I run a better one for track days?

Thanks:beer:


----------



## BlkMk2Jetta (Aug 25, 2008)

BUMP

If anyone has info on what lines to run, as in which cars lines I should use. What master cylinder size is recommended (Will also have MK3 rear disc conversion with MK4 calipers). And by what I've gather so far, I can run my stock brake booster?


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

http://www.clubgti.com/showthread.php?129006-How-to-G60-280mm-Brake-conversion

http://www.clubgti.com/showthread.php?241335-280mm-Ø-G60-Brake-Confusion


----------



## G60 Madness (Jan 4, 2010)

You need a piece of brake line - go to napa or gap and they have 12 inch pre flared line and just take it easy!!! and bend to fit. Also from what I remember you'll need to do a little grinding on the wheel - bearing stub


----------

